# Gemmy/Tekky/Spirit Halloween 2015 predictions



## mrcleanrobotics (Jan 21, 2013)

I figured I'd start a thread about this so place all your predictions here! Thanks y'all n happy haunting!


----------



## larry (Apr 5, 2002)

I am looking forward to July when Spirit Halloween will start revealing everything. Last year was a decent overall lineup so I am guessing that there will be a decent variety.


----------



## MrMordrid (Aug 14, 2005)

Lowes is getting a Black Countess from Gemmy. Item # 659387.


----------



## mrcleanrobotics (Jan 21, 2013)

Do you have a picture of the new countess? Thanks


----------



## Berserker (Sep 4, 2012)

I thought last year was there worst in recent years. I was just not impressed and hoping they are going to amp up their game.


----------



## TheMonsterSquad (Oct 8, 2012)

I also thought last year was a high-water mark in recent years. I'm hoping to see some more like peekaboo penny from last year - genuine startle scares that aren't variants on the jumping spider.


----------



## spookydave (May 14, 2014)

I predict that they'll make something kinda cool, we'll buy it , bring it home and then it'll break 5 min. later.Then we can spend a month fixing/ reengineering it so it will work on Halloween night! Hahaha


----------



## mrcleanrobotics (Jan 21, 2013)

MrMordrid said:


> Lowes is getting a Black Countess from Gemmy. Item # 659387.


Do you have a picture of the new countess and where did you find out about it? Thanks


----------



## Scarecrow1006 (Jun 20, 2013)

This appears to be a new 2015 Gemmy Life-Size I found it a while back on jmarcus. If this is any indicator for what the rest of Gemmys 2015 Life-size and animation is Going to be like i'm not excited for them at all.








The Original Cauldron Witch was probably the best go check out a video of it if you haven't seen it and you'll know what I mean.

The 2011 Witch Holding Cauldron was worst than this i'll admit it technically it is a cauldron witch so I thought i'd bring it up.

The 2012 Witch with Flaming Cauldron was pretty decent sure it didn't have a stirring motion or mouth movement but it was nice to see a new face, I thought the fake flame effect was cool and I really liked the shoulder lights that gave the face some illumination. I'm an attention to detail kind off person so I thought it was a nice touch you never really see that on a Life-size.

The 2014 Sassy Cauldron Witch was pretty good too. The 2013 Sassy Witch had people divided because of how different it was since it was a cute more modern witch rather than the classic long nosed ugly green old hag type of witch were used to seeing. I was one of the ones that liked it I thought it was pretty cool to see something different like that it. I felt like it had a lot of originality and charm. So really when I look at The Sassy Cauldron Witch I see more of a Sassy Witch version 2 a lot more than I see Cauldron Witch version 3 since its really just Sassy Witch stirring a cauldron. 

But this....WHATS DIFFERENT HERE?!?!?!?! NOTHING!!! We've seen the stirring cauldron. We've seen the misting cauldron. We've seen this head used before. Buycostumes says the mouth moves by that they probably mean head it wouldn't be the first time we've seen false advertising in a Gemmy Just by looking at it I really don't think the mouth will move and i doubt they'll give it any sort of new head movement. And lastly it lacks the swaying motion something it has in common with the 2014 Sassy Cauldron Witch. If you think about it this is basically the 2014 Sassy Cauldron Witch just without the skirt lights and the cool concept of a modern witch that made both Sassy Witches good props. I feel like the only thing that can save this Witch is if she has some really really really really really really really really really really good phrases and we all know how much of an awesome job Gemmy has done with their phrases in the past few years

But who knows maybe i'm too quick to judge.Maybe this is just the dud for this year and the rest of the props will be awesome.Maybe this will be that big comeback year for Gemmy we've all been waiting for. I'm trying to stay positive for Gemmy they just make it really hard 

One last note on the Witch I hadn't noticed this until someone on youtube pointed it out but whats up with the base? That's weird for a Gemmy 

On the other hand I really am excited for their lightshow line up. Last years Fire and ice and Kaleidoscope spotlights were awesome and this years they will be in more colors, a string form and their are these new image projector spotlights and stores like Kmart and Home depot will have them and at way better prices than spirit.

It's sad how Gemmys lighting effects are becoming better than what originally made them famous animation Well at least their not _completely_ useless..


----------



## Gemmydude598 (May 27, 2015)

Gemmy should make the animatronics from FNAF those would sell!


----------



## MrMordrid (Aug 14, 2005)

No. Sorry.


----------



## MrMordrid (Aug 14, 2005)

Scarecrow1006 said:


> This appears to be a new 2015 Gemmy Life-Size I found it a while back on jmarcus. If this is any indicator for what the rest of Gemmys 2015 Life-size and animation is Going to be like i'm not excited for them at all.
> View attachment 243259
> 
> 
> ...


The coven of witches from Seasonal Visions is probably the best interpretation of the cauldron witch yet.


----------



## Penumbra (Jul 28, 2011)

I predict many rehashes from Gemmy. 


I am however looking forward to what other offerings Seasonal Visions and Morbid will have for this year, they had some awesome looking stuff at Transworld.


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

Im not familiar with the seasonal visions.... Which one is this witch?


----------



## Evil Elf (Jun 16, 2013)

I believe the witches being referred to are these.









And I too find these as the most impressive store bought witches I have ever seen. You can find the Stitchwick Sisters on Halloween Asylum, as well as other online stores.

Another item of interest from the jmarcus site is this doorbell.









How cool is that? I love everything about it.


----------



## EvilDog (Sep 18, 2013)

I found this on google for spirit. Tried finding again. Not there.


----------



## EvilDog (Sep 18, 2013)

Could be new.


----------



## EvilDog (Sep 18, 2013)

New jason?


----------



## Gemmy Haunt Guy (Apr 25, 2015)

Morbid has their catalog online if you want to view it


----------



## EvilDog (Sep 18, 2013)

Not sure if this is new or not,


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

I like those witches...I had a cool one from another company tekky that was little butmovement was unreal.by little I mean it looked lifesize but wasnt you set it on something


----------



## EvilDog (Sep 18, 2013)




----------



## EvilDog (Sep 18, 2013)

spirit prop?


----------



## Velvet Vampire (Oct 5, 2004)

EvilDog, the dog on the corpse isn't new. I bought him on clearance on KMart.com in 2012. Mine is foam filled latex, and not animated. Can't recall the maker. Sorry.


----------



## EvilDog (Sep 18, 2013)

Velvet Vampire said:


> EvilDog, the dog on the corpse isn't new. I bought him on clearance on KMart.com in 2012. Mine is foam filled latex, and not animated. Can't recall the maker. Sorry.


Do you know what the prop is? Would love to own one.


----------



## MrMordrid (Aug 14, 2005)

Evil Elf said:


> I believe the witches being referred to are these.
> 
> View attachment 243284
> 
> ...


https://youtu.be/7Ai0U_ydg0Q


----------



## Velvet Vampire (Oct 5, 2004)

I found my paperwork from Kmart, and they called it "Rabid Wolf". If I had to guess, I'd say it was made by Seasons USA, but I'm not sure. 




EvilDog said:


> Do you know what the prop is? Would love to own one.


----------



## mrcleanrobotics (Jan 21, 2013)

could this possible be the black countess that lowes may have this year?


----------



## mrcleanrobotics (Jan 21, 2013)

Or maybe similar to it? To me it looks like the original countess but dressed up.


----------



## EvilDog (Sep 18, 2013)

This new?


----------



## mrcleanrobotics (Jan 21, 2013)

This looks cool evil dog!


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

I really cant wait to see the new Spirit line up!


----------



## Penumbra (Jul 28, 2011)

EvilDog said:


> This new?



That's actually pretty old, it was a prop sold at Spirit in 2006.


----------



## EvilDog (Sep 18, 2013)

What is this?


----------



## EvilDog (Sep 18, 2013)

Here i the video o that prop above. 

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=VzT1_BIkBco


----------



## EvilDog (Sep 18, 2013)

Gives us a slight glimpse of another new prop. 

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=Va5jc1u7jjc


----------



## Scarecrow1006 (Jun 20, 2013)

Sorry just disregard this post


----------



## EvilDog (Sep 18, 2013)

Scarecrow1006 said:


> A fellow member posted this in another thread i asked him if it was okay to share and he was cool with it.
> 
> https://onedrive.live.com/?cid=03d5...06&ithint=folder,pdf&authkey=!APIT47fc5xwokp8
> 
> It's a complete sunstar catalog there are a ton of cool new things in here. However due to this being a sunstar catalog we probably wont see most of these in common retail stores or any store at all. It's still pretty interesting though.



Can u buy from the site?


----------



## Vtobia77 (Jun 19, 2015)

This was a comment on Spirit's last YouTube video. She says she will be in the in store video for the "bedroom of death". Possibly one of Spirits new themes this year. Sounds very interesting as to what props could be in there.


----------



## EvilDog (Sep 18, 2013)

Vtobia77 said:


> View attachment 243824
> 
> This was a comment on Spirit's last YouTube video. She says she will be in the in store video for the "bedroom of death". Possibly one of Spirits new themes this year. Sounds very interesting as to what props could be in there.


Maybe a possessed bed? Sorry too excited to name items.


----------



## doto (Nov 20, 2009)

I hope Spirit drops the baby zombie props and add in little monster props similar to the ones produced by Ghoulish Productions.


----------



## EvilDog (Sep 18, 2013)

I want zombie baby pets.


----------



## EvilDog (Sep 18, 2013)

Anyone know what this could be?


----------



## lbc (Sep 1, 2014)

That's See Thru Sindy, a Spirit Exclusive last year.


----------



## Nickthetoyguy (Aug 27, 2014)

Thanks scarecrow1006, I pointed the base out!
Nick


----------



## Nickthetoyguy (Aug 27, 2014)

No it's not, they were thinking of releasing her 2009 - 2010 at spirit halloween and kmart. They later adjusted her and sold her at spirit, then realized that it was too expensive to do another 2 years. Wish the still made props like this though, this was one of my favorite prototypes.
Nick


----------



## EvilDog (Sep 18, 2013)

Nickthetoyguy said:


> No it's not, they were thinking of releasing her 2009 - 2010 at spirit halloween and kmart. They later adjusted her and sold her at spirit, then realized that it was too expensive to do another 2 years. Wish the still made props like this though, this was one of my favorite prototypes.
> Nick


If its not see thru sandy then who?


----------



## CCdalek (May 25, 2012)

Gemmydude598 said:


> Gemmy should make the animatronics from FNAF those would sell!


I agree 100%. Those would be amazing!


----------



## CCdalek (May 25, 2012)

Vtobia77 said:


> View attachment 243824
> 
> This was a comment on Spirit's last YouTube video. She says she will be in the in store video for the "bedroom of death". Possibly one of Spirits new themes this year. Sounds very interesting as to what props could be in there.


Hmm... That definitely sounds like an interesting theme. I don't quite understand what she means by saying she is going to represent the in-store video... Does she work for Spirit or something?


----------



## EvilDog (Sep 18, 2013)

CCdalek said:


> Hmm... That definitely sounds like an interesting theme. I don't quite understand what she means by saying she is going to represent the in-store video... Does she work for Spirit or something?


Maybe she does the prop videos for spirit?


----------



## CCdalek (May 25, 2012)

EvilDog said:


> Maybe she does the prop videos for spirit?


Yeah, that's definitely a possibility.


----------



## EvilDog (Sep 18, 2013)

I am just real excited. So excited i watched films about killer bats and ravens tonight!


----------



## SlayKnotV1 (Jul 6, 2012)

*Whatever happened to Leatherface last year*


----------



## EvilDog (Sep 18, 2013)

SlayKnotV1 said:


> *Whatever happened to Leatherface last year*


There was a leatherface?


----------



## Nickthetoyguy (Aug 27, 2014)

I was talking about the midnight countess prop.


----------



## Nickthetoyguy (Aug 27, 2014)

I was talking about the midnight countess prototype prop.
Nick


----------



## Nickthetoyguy (Aug 27, 2014)

EvilDog said:


> If its not see thru sandy then who?


I was talking about the midnight countess esc prototype prop.
Nick


----------



## Gemmydude598 (May 27, 2015)

Do you have a pic of it nick?


----------



## EvilDog (Sep 18, 2013)

I want to see a pic too,


----------



## Scarecrow1006 (Jun 20, 2013)

EvilDog said:


> Can u buy from the site?


Sorry for the late reply but I don't think you can . I think Sunstar only sells them to other stores or retailers.


----------



## Scarecrow1006 (Jun 20, 2013)

Nickthetoyguy said:


> I was talking about the midnight countess esc prototype prop.
> Nick


Is this the one Nick?


----------



## ZombieRaider (May 18, 2008)

Halloween Asylum http://www.halloweenasylum.com/ has some new ones I haven't seen before.....

Lunging Reaper $199.99 pre-order
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4CQCjIsKIHY
I really like the hand movement in this one......

3 witch cauldron as already mentioned for $249.99 pre-order
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7Ai0U_ydg0Q
Agree it's the best store bought one I've seen

Graveyard Reaper for $229.99 pre-order
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FhEYSaRoJts
I really like this one too....

There are a few others too but these are my favorites......
They are having a pretty good sale on gift cards until June 23rd.....
http://www.halloweenasylum.com/coupons.html 
Looks like a good deal to me, never bought anything from there but have heard good things from those who have.......ZR


----------



## Nickthetoyguy (Aug 27, 2014)

Scarecrow1006 said:


> Is this the one Nick?
> View attachment 243963


Yes it is!
Nick


----------



## SlayKnotV1 (Jul 6, 2012)

EvilDog said:


> There was a leatherface?



*There was suppose to be a leatherface exclusive to Spirit but it never came out*


----------



## EvilDog (Sep 18, 2013)

Spirit posted a video.

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=GQPTE8Ah_Ww


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

The preview is almost as amusing as the number of people using Spirit Halloween's mascot as their avatar...


----------



## CCdalek (May 25, 2012)

EvilDog said:


> Spirit posted a video.
> 
> https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=GQPTE8Ah_Ww


Well that video was kind of pointless... We already knew a preview was coming


----------



## CCdalek (May 25, 2012)

Garthgoyle said:


> The preview is almost as amusing as the number of people using Spirit Halloween's mascot as their avatar...


Now that you mention it I notice that too... And it's all the same picture


----------



## CCdalek (May 25, 2012)

I have to say, the movement looks pretty interesting on that prop. I'm looking forward to seeing what it actually does!


----------



## Nickthetoyguy (Aug 27, 2014)

CCdalek said:


> I have to say, the movement looks pretty interesting on that prop. I'm looking forward to seeing what it actually does!


Hey Brian,
That prop is either a convulsing girl by TT or twitching girl by SV


----------



## CHEFJULI (Jun 3, 2012)

Scarecrow! I saw your video with the new Gemmy items for 2015. Question- The light with the bats and ghost projections, I assume these will be moving around kind of like a fire and ice light? Also the old phonograph is beautiful. Where do you think these items will be at this year? Thank you so much for posting! I subbed you!


----------



## CCdalek (May 25, 2012)

Nickthetoyguy said:


> Hey Brian,
> That prop is either a convulsing girl by TT or twitching girl by SV


Hi Nick,
How did you find out those names? Were they already discovered somewhere? I guess I'm behind the updates, sorry


----------



## Scarecrow1006 (Jun 20, 2013)

CHEFJULI said:


> Scarecrow! I saw your video with the new Gemmy items for 2015. Question- The light with the bats and ghost projections, I assume these will be moving around kind of like a fire and ice light? Also the old phonograph is beautiful. Where do you think these items will be at this year? Thank you so much for posting! I subbed you!


Base on the description I think your right about the projection lights they are suppose to be like fire and ice. I found them on Home depots website but you have to use the advanced image search because they don't have it uploaded anymore for some reason. Kmart online also has them. Halloween express and haunted props have the phonograph but i'm pretty sure someone else will have it a lot cheaper than they do. Thanks for the sub!


----------



## CHEFJULI (Jun 3, 2012)

I will check out Halloween Express and Haunted Props for the phonograph! If you see it cheaper, can you post it! I will do the same! I have one of those projectors with the rotating disco ball that projects the bats, flying witches etc. I love it but it is kind of big! I actually used it inside one year for my Halloween party and had flying witches on my cathedral ceilings! It works good but it like I said it's kind of big! I love stuff with movement! I'm getting excited now! Yeah!
'm


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

CCdalek said:


> I have to say, the movement looks pretty interesting on that prop. I'm looking forward to seeing what it actually does!


I love looking at your old spirit prop links and the info on them...chester was always a favorite that I wanted but never got.


----------



## CCdalek (May 25, 2012)

halloween71 said:


> I love looking at your old spirit prop links and the info on them...chester was always a favorite that I wanted but never got.


Thank you Halloween71, I really appreciate your support.  Yeah, Chester the Chest Ripper was a really cool prop. He is one I really wish I had bought when he was available in stores, but I never did.


----------



## gemmyhalloweenlover (Jul 15, 2012)

hey everyone, i've seen a video of spirit's props name and the girl prop that appeared in the video might be called "twitching banshee"
and about the fnaf idea i think that'll happen after the movie is released (i don't know if it's true but search it yourself if you want to)
but i mostly want plushies (i don't mind which company makes them as long as they could make a toy freddy one)


----------



## EvilDog (Sep 18, 2013)

Yeah i want to see the three headed dog.


----------



## 19215 (Sep 29, 2006)

Thanks to scarecrow1006 for the link to Grandin Road. This is from Gemmy but what's interesting is they've changed their base design again. The picture was originally small so I circled the base to show it better. It looks like a thin sort of wire frame.


----------



## slash (Sep 9, 2010)

that's pretty cool.


----------



## Nickthetoyguy (Aug 27, 2014)

MattB said:


> Thanks to scarecrow1006 for the link to Grandin Road. This is from Gemmy but what's interesting is they've changed their base design again. The picture was originally small so I circled the base to show it better. It looks like a thin sort of wire frame.



I pointed that out manga times all ready also do you see the foot type thing right next to her broom?
Nick


----------



## Nickthetoyguy (Aug 27, 2014)

I'm gores manor at YouTube
Nick


----------



## CCdalek (May 25, 2012)

MattB said:


> Thanks to scarecrow1006 for the link to Grandin Road. This is from Gemmy but what's interesting is they've changed their base design again. The picture was originally small so I circled the base to show it better. It looks like a thin sort of wire frame.


Wow, now that is a pretty cool Gemmy life-size. Do you happen to know the price? I would like to get a better look at the base before considering buying it, though. I hope it's not too flimsy.


----------



## 19215 (Sep 29, 2006)

$225......


----------



## CCdalek (May 25, 2012)

MattB said:


> $225......


Ah... For that price I hope it has more movement than the 2012 one, but it will probably be the same head turning and mouth movement.


----------



## gemmyhalloweenlover (Jul 15, 2012)

a new wicked witch? hmm i actually would like to get that...then again...


----------



## EvilDog (Sep 18, 2013)

Have you seen the banshee and swing skeleton?


----------



## Distorted Figures (Jul 11, 2015)

Hello all! This is Distorted Figures here, you may know us from Haunt Former R.I.P reviews or Facebook but anyway and I just wanted to say that I am on here because I LOVE HALLOWEEN! No, I am not on here to try to sell you all anything haha, just wanted to get that out there because I have a feeling that that subject would be brought up.  all the best!
~Distorted Figures~


----------



## Scarecrow1006 (Jun 20, 2013)

Welcome to the Forum!


----------



## CCdalek (May 25, 2012)

EvilDog said:


> Have you seen the banshee and swing skeleton?


Swing Skeleton?  Is that like Pumpkin Nester and the Zombie Swing Girl?  Do you have pictures?


----------



## Distorted Figures (Jul 11, 2015)

YAY! I feel welcome!


----------



## Distorted Figures (Jul 11, 2015)

CCdalek those Images were discovered by me and are confidential. Please PM me


----------



## Penumbra (Jul 28, 2011)

I think I've seen the banshee, it's one of those "twitching" props. I've never seen the swinging skeleton figure though.


----------



## CCdalek (May 25, 2012)

Penumbra said:


> I think I've seen the banshee, it's one of those "twitching" props. I've never seen the swinging skeleton figure though.


Oh, like the Twitching Zombie revealed by Morris Costumes? That's a pretty interesting prop, actually.


----------



## EvilDog (Sep 18, 2013)

CCdalek said:


> Swing Skeleton?  Is that like Pumpkin Nester and the Zombie Swing Girl?  Do you have pictures?


New props. 






























And if you want these removed let me know.


----------



## Distorted Figures (Jul 11, 2015)

Nah! Evil dog! Keep them up! I am tired of trying to keep them sneak peek surprise. It's spirit Halloween's problem now lol!


----------



## Scarecrow1006 (Jun 20, 2013)

Those are super cool looking!

The Roaming Rose Red Antique Doll looks EXACTLY like the original just in red. Still pretty sick looking though! 

Twitching Banshee looks great! Here is a vid of twitching zombie so we have an idea of what we can expect https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OUwraL5wP5w

Swinging Skeleton Boy dissapoints me a little I was expecting an actual skeleton structure not a generic looking skeleton bones printed on a black background type of thing.... I guess it's still kind of cool.

Thanks EvilDog!!!


----------



## Distorted Figures (Jul 11, 2015)

I agree with you. They should have made plastic bones or something!


----------



## Penumbra (Jul 28, 2011)

Yup! That's the banshee I saw. I forgot what website thought, I remember seeing a lot of other new props, maybe some are going to be at Spirit? 

The skeleton character looks almost comically bad, the pumpkin nester is far superior. I wonder if he'll say numerous things like the pumpkin nester? I can already hear him ranting about how he's "starving" to death.


----------



## EvilDog (Sep 18, 2013)

Distorted Figures said:


> Nah! Evil dog! Keep them up! I am tired of trying to keep them sneak peek surprise. It's spirit Halloween's problem now lol!


Thanks. Like they (not you) never put up props too early on the site. Lol


----------



## EvilDog (Sep 18, 2013)

Penumbra said:


> Yup! That's the banshee I saw. I forgot what website thought, I remember seeing a lot of other new props, maybe some are going to be at Spirit?
> 
> The skeleton character looks almost comically bad, the pumpkin nester is far superior. I wonder if he'll say numerous things like the pumpkin nester? I can already hear him ranting about how he's "starving" to death.



If you remember pm me. I just want an early look at cerebrus. Three headed dog.


----------



## Nickthetoyguy (Aug 27, 2014)

Guess what the incinerator is on on spirits site as well as pennywise!


----------



## Jeepers (Sep 22, 2012)

Distorted Figures, welcome to the forum!


----------



## elvira's mom (Sep 8, 2014)

I wish they would make more like they did before, im getting sick of seeing all zombie stuff. they need to bring a mix for blood lovers and classic Halloween lovers lol. seems like the same old stuff


----------



## EvilDog (Sep 18, 2013)

No pic of the incinerator. And its " with fog" lol


----------



## taquilino (Jan 30, 2014)

I agree, that the swinging skeleton is very disappointing. I had heard that he will tell jokes. Not sure if he is meant to be more playful or creepy. Either way i am disappointed. Just looked for the incinerator but cant find it on the website


----------



## EvilDog (Sep 18, 2013)

taquilino said:


> I agree, that the swinging skeleton is very disappointing. I had heard that he will tell jokes. Not sure if he is meant to be more playful or creepy. Either way i am disappointed. Just looked for the incinerator but cant find it on the website


Not much to see. Just the name.


----------



## Scarecrow1006 (Jun 20, 2013)

The video for skeleton swinging boy is out. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8HZu-6H-fcY

Like I said earlier I still think it's an OK prop nothing spectacular but nothing to make it terrible .


----------



## EvilDog (Sep 18, 2013)

I agree too. Nothing making me go I WANT THIS!! Sadly living in a small house i cant get ANYTHING HUGE!!


----------



## CHEFJULI (Jun 3, 2012)

Agree with others. Not much going on with Spirit. They used to have good stuff about 5 years ago but now it seems like hand me downs from other sites that sell Halloween. Oh well, just keep looking! Thanks for posting!


----------



## slash (Sep 9, 2010)

CHEFJULI said:


> Agree with others. Not much going on with Spirit. They used to have good stuff about 5 years ago but now it seems like hand me downs from other sites that sell Halloween. Oh well, just keep looking! Thanks for posting!


I agree the skeleton swinging boy is ok I hope they come out with a licensed figure this year from gemmy spirit has not had one in a while. I also would love to see a detailed life size static prop like the kneeling witch or demon they had a few years back.


----------



## EvilDog (Sep 18, 2013)

The Three headed dog sounds promising. Just hope irs not cute. CAUSE A HELLHOUND IS NOT SUPPOSE TO BE CUTE!!!


----------



## CCdalek (May 25, 2012)

EvilDog said:


> The Three headed dog sounds promising. Just hope irs not cute. CAUSE A HELLHOUND IS NOT SUPPOSE TO BE CUTE!!!


Spirit very rarely sells "cute" things, so I highly doubt they would make a three-headed dog cute.


----------



## EvilDog (Sep 18, 2013)

CCdalek said:


> Spirit very rarely sells "cute" things, so I highly doubt they would make a three-headed dog cute.


Not happy cute i mean like lil nester and skeleton boy. Those "cute"


----------



## Gemmydude598 (May 27, 2015)

Here is a link to the video of the new wicked witch of the west http://youtu.be/kiZ9wMlf7bg


----------



## Halloweencraze12 (Aug 23, 2012)

I really like the wicked witch of the west I'm hoping she is sold in a store and not just online because I don't want to pay outrageous shipping cost just for her!


----------



## Mike and Tiff (Aug 21, 2013)

Video for the 3 headed dog https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nxwt5mwiaSg
it looks like it doesn't have back legs....????
http://www.spirithalloween.com/product/cerebus-3-headed-dog/46478.uts?keyword=dog&thumbnailIndex=12


----------



## Gemmydude598 (May 27, 2015)

Gradin road is doing free shipping right now you can probably preorder her


----------



## Nickthetoyguy (Aug 27, 2014)

Hi guys
I'm the first to see new pics of the 2015 spirit props check out Instagram gored manor
Thanks!


----------



## Halloweencraze12 (Aug 23, 2012)

I can't find that Instagram account!


----------



## Nickthetoyguy (Aug 27, 2014)

Halloweencraze12 said:


> I can't find that Instagram account!


https://instagram.com/


----------



## Nickthetoyguy (Aug 27, 2014)

Nickthetoyguy said:


> https://instagram.com/


thats my account by the way


----------



## Halloweencraze12 (Aug 23, 2012)

That's not taking me to your account!


----------



## Nickthetoyguy (Aug 27, 2014)

Halloweencraze12 said:


> That's not taking me to your account!


just pmd you


----------



## Halloweencraze12 (Aug 23, 2012)

I see that thanks


----------



## Vtobia77 (Jun 19, 2015)

I can't find it either


----------



## EvilDog (Sep 18, 2013)

I saw pics of the incinerator and rosie red.


----------



## Penumbra (Jul 28, 2011)

Can I get pictures too?


----------



## EvilDog (Sep 18, 2013)




----------



## guttercat33 (Jun 18, 2010)

I worked for spirit last year I see over half of a lot of props Returned to defects,Rosemary,the girl who bends backwards, the girl that hangs on the wall were 3 I remember bein brought back alot


----------



## 19215 (Sep 29, 2006)

Did anybody get access to the instagram to see the photos?


----------



## Nickthetoyguy (Aug 27, 2014)

Okay guys go to Instagram.com and go to search and type in gores_manor


----------



## Nickthetoyguy (Aug 27, 2014)

New swinging witch


----------



## Nickthetoyguy (Aug 27, 2014)

Sorry that's the harbinger of hell


----------



## Nickthetoyguy (Aug 27, 2014)

That's he swinging witch


----------



## Nickthetoyguy (Aug 27, 2014)

banshee


----------



## Nickthetoyguy (Aug 27, 2014)

incinerator


----------



## Nickthetoyguy (Aug 27, 2014)

black widow witch


----------



## Nickthetoyguy (Aug 27, 2014)

compost corpse


----------



## Nickthetoyguy (Aug 27, 2014)

rosie


----------



## CCdalek (May 25, 2012)

Nickthetoyguy said:


> View attachment 245662
> New swinging witch


Wow... I absolutely love the Harbinger of Hell! He may be my new favorite prop of 2015. Do you happen to know how much he will cost?


----------



## CCdalek (May 25, 2012)

Nickthetoyguy said:


> View attachment 245668
> compost corpse


This one is definitely a Y.J. prop, you can tell by the face. Do you know what it does?


----------



## Nickthetoyguy (Aug 27, 2014)

CCdalek said:


> Wow... I absolutely love the Harbinger of Hell! He may be my new favorite prop of 2015. Do you happen to know how much he will cost?


Yes.... He will be 200 to 229.99
Nick


----------



## Nickthetoyguy (Aug 27, 2014)

I believe he moves his arm or lurched forward


----------



## CCdalek (May 25, 2012)

Nickthetoyguy said:


> View attachment 245663
> That's he swinging witch


Awesome! I'm just curious, where are you getting all these new prop pictures from? I don't have an Instagram so it doesn't let me view them on your page, unfortunately.


----------



## Nickthetoyguy (Aug 27, 2014)

CCdalek said:


> Awesome! I'm just curious, where are you getting all these new prop pictures from? I don't have an Instagram so it doesn't let me view them on your page, unfortunately.


I found these on Facebook and spirits site


----------



## Halloweencraze12 (Aug 23, 2012)

Nickthetoyguy said:


> View attachment 245667
> black widow witch


 is it just me or does this look like the vampire version of willow in Buffy The Vampire Slayer!


----------



## Nickthetoyguy (Aug 27, 2014)

I know there is a swamp theme and a hell/burning theme but I do not yet know the third theme of they'll even have one


----------



## Nickthetoyguy (Aug 27, 2014)

The third theme I just found out could be a bedroom or another Atic and possibly a prison or nursery


----------



## Nickthetoyguy (Aug 27, 2014)

Rosemary broken spine girl are supposed to return aswell as the lurching zombie


----------



## CCdalek (May 25, 2012)

Nickthetoyguy said:


> Rosemary broken spine girl are supposed to return aswell as the lurching zombie


Wow... Rosemary will be going on her 5th year now then... She must still be pretty popular.


----------



## CCdalek (May 25, 2012)

Nickthetoyguy said:


> I know there is a swamp theme and a hell/burning theme but I do not yet know the third theme of they'll even have one


I really look forward to the Hell theme, that will be so cool! It makes perfect sense because of all the devil/burning props we have seen so far this year. If only they would bring back Hellhound...


----------



## Halloweencraze12 (Aug 23, 2012)

Does anyone know if the harvester is coming back


----------



## Jeepers (Sep 22, 2012)

I love the compost corpse! Do you know it's price by chance?


----------



## Nickthetoyguy (Aug 27, 2014)

I believe he will be $100 to all the way to $130


----------



## Nickthetoyguy (Aug 27, 2014)

Halloweencraze12 said:


> Does anyone know if the harvester is coming back


No the harvester will not be coming back. He may return to party city though


----------



## Nickthetoyguy (Aug 27, 2014)

She's so lame I'm sick of her


----------



## Nickthetoyguy (Aug 27, 2014)

I guess the three headed dog is supposed to be like the hellhound


----------



## Penumbra (Jul 28, 2011)

Nickthetoyguy said:


> View attachment 245662
> New swinging witch



So far I've been disappointed with spirits offerings, but THAT'S an interesting prop. I wonder what it's motion is? Knowing Spirit, they're probably charging $200+ for a prop that just turns its head.


----------



## Nickthetoyguy (Aug 27, 2014)

Found 2 more













Phantom


----------



## Nickthetoyguy (Aug 27, 2014)

Witch


----------



## Bogmire (Jul 3, 2015)

What does the phantom do?


----------



## MrMordrid (Aug 14, 2005)

Nickthetoyguy said:


> View attachment 245662
> New swinging witch


This looks to be a reuse of the Pestilence Reaper aka Sikening Reaper animatronic.


----------



## CCdalek (May 25, 2012)

Nickthetoyguy said:


> Found 2 more
> View attachment 245691
> View attachment 245691
> 
> Phantom


Wow, the phantom looks pretty interesting too. It looks like he will be like the other rising figures like the Swamp Hag and Bog Reaper from last year, but I really like his face!


----------



## CCdalek (May 25, 2012)

Nickthetoyguy said:


> View attachment 245668
> compost corpse


This one also seems to resemble the moss zombie from the Walking Dead


----------



## lbc (Sep 1, 2014)

I liked the look of the phantom too, but it looked familiar to me. Is it a standing version of this?


----------



## CCdalek (May 25, 2012)

It sure looks like it, they're probably made by the same company in that case.


----------



## EvilDog (Sep 18, 2013)

Nickthetoyguy said:


> View attachment 245668
> compost corpse


I like this.


----------



## EvilDog (Sep 18, 2013)




----------



## Nickthetoyguy (Aug 27, 2014)

The one to the left is not new but he may come back because if the swamp theme


----------



## Nickthetoyguy (Aug 27, 2014)

lbc said:


> I liked the look of the phantom too, but it looked familiar to me. Is it a standing version of this?
> 
> View attachment 245780


Yes this is the standing version of the hanging phantom


----------



## EvilDog (Sep 18, 2013)

Nickthetoyguy said:


> The one to the left is not new but he may come back because if the swamp theme


They were or are on spirits website.


----------



## lbc (Sep 1, 2014)

You can get the Clawing Corpse at TrendyHalloween right now for $69.99 plus shipping, or they have one on eBay for $79.99 with free shipping.


----------



## 51217 (Aug 29, 2013)

I ABSOLUTELY LOVE THE BLACK WIDOW WITCH!!!
"Black Widow Flaming Witch"
Looks like her neck/face area will glow through her skin like she is burning!!
CANNOT WAIT,
Also the incinerator is the only prop i am for sure going to get!


----------



## lbc (Sep 1, 2014)

The Swinging Swamp Hag is on my Must Have list.


----------



## Penumbra (Jul 28, 2011)

Spirit has posted videos of the Hooded Ghost and Swamp Hag. The ghost is a really boring prop in my opinion, but the swamp hag is great! I'm not planning to buy Any new props this year but if I was, she'd probably be one.


----------



## CCdalek (May 25, 2012)

Penumbra said:


> Spirit has posted videos of the Hooded Ghost and Swamp Hag. The ghost is a really boring prop in my opinion, but the swamp hag is great! I'm not planning to buy Any new props this year but if I was, she'd probably be one.


I agree, the Swamp hag looks like a great prop! I think a lot of people were excited for it because it didn't cost $200+ for a life-sized Spirit prop. Personally I think it's OK, but not unique enough for me to buy it (even for that price).


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

lbc said:


> I liked the look of the phantom too, but it looked familiar to me. Is it a standing version of this?
> 
> View attachment 245780



I just bought this exact prop on Amazon from Morris Costumes for $35.
http://www.amazon.com/Morris-Costum...orris+Costumes+Hanging+Phantom+72+In+Animated

He's still in his plastic bag in the craft room. I'll take him out later & let you know how he looks.


----------



## lbc (Sep 1, 2014)

It looks like Kmart will be carrying the standing versions of the hanging Reaper and Witch:


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Ok, took out the ghost.

It's got sound and light up eyes but the best part is that it has a volume wheel so you can decide if you want the noise or just the light up eyes. The arms are bendy wire, the body is just that weird landscapey tyoe fabric and it comes with 2 balls of cheesecloth to drape over it.

Despite the cheap fabrics, the face is great. He's got a great looooooong face made of hard plastic. The clawing hands are the same hard plastic too.

For the money he was worth it and could easily be upgraded or left as is.


----------



## Nickthetoyguy (Aug 27, 2014)

RCIAG said:


> Ok, took out the ghost.
> 
> It's got sound and light up eyes but the best part is that it has a volume wheel so you can decide if you want the noise or just the light up eyes. The arms are bendy wire, the body is just that weird landscapey tyoe fabric and it comes with 2 balls of cheesecloth to drape over it.
> 
> ...


Yes, you have the hanging version of this phantom that came out last year made by the same company (seasonal visions)


----------



## Nickthetoyguy (Aug 27, 2014)

Nickthetoyguy said:


> Yes, you have the hanging version of this phantom that came out last year made by the same company (seasonal visions)


Thanks to williampowerschannel on YouTube and Facebook spirit will be opening on August 15th


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

It seems like you could save yourself a few dollars & buy the Hanging Ghost & just add a PVC base to it & some extra fabric. Or change out all the fabric completely to burlap, sturdier black landscape fabric, or just about anything.

I just dig the face & hands more than anything else.


----------



## CCdalek (May 25, 2012)

The Harbinger of Hell is now on Spirit's website! There is a video of him, but it looks like it's still private. You can take a look here.


----------



## CCdalek (May 25, 2012)

CCdalek said:


> The Harbinger of Hell is now on Spirit's website! There is a video of him, but it looks like it's still private. You can take a look here.


According to the description he only has mouth movement and light-up eyes and mouth.  I really hope that he does more than just this, or he won't be worth the $200.


----------



## Penumbra (Jul 28, 2011)

I saw a video of the Hell Harbinger, and unfortunately, all it seems to do is move its mouth.


----------



## Cloe (Mar 18, 2013)

RCIAG said:


> Ok, took out the ghost.
> 
> It's got sound and light up eyes but the best part is that it has a volume wheel so you can decide if you want the noise or just the light up eyes. The arms are bendy wire, the body is just that weird landscapey tyoe fabric and it comes with 2 balls of cheesecloth to drape over it.
> 
> ...


Something about his face is appealing to me too. Did you happen to get a photo of him? Sometimes retailers photos don't accurately depict what you see when you open the box as I'm sure we've all experienced!


----------



## EvilDog (Sep 18, 2013)

Penumbra said:


> I saw a video of the Hell Harbinger, and unfortunately, all it seems to do is move its mouth.


Seems boting to me.


----------



## Nickthetoyguy (Aug 27, 2014)

Seems like Tekky won't be selling to spirit this year, if u look at the list for this year there was NO TT props.


----------



## EvilDog (Sep 18, 2013)

Nickthetoyguy said:


> Seems like Tekky won't be selling to spirit this year, if u look at the list for this year there was NO TT props.


Aww.  thats too bad.


----------



## CCdalek (May 25, 2012)

Nickthetoyguy said:


> Seems like Tekky won't be selling to spirit this year, if u look at the list for this year there was NO TT props.


Really? Wow, that's a shock. I was assuming Cerebus was made by Tekky, but I guess he's not. Where did you find their list of props for this year?


----------



## 51217 (Aug 29, 2013)

I really hope they have no tekky props, they are the worst company for props, period.
Most of their props break after one season
There are a select few i actually like, and the only prop i have bought from them that isn't broken is peek a boo penny, and she was just released last year, so give it time.


----------



## CCdalek (May 25, 2012)

Jubbag12 said:


> I really hope they have no tekky props, they are the worst company for props, period.
> Most of their props break after one season
> There are a select few i actually like, and the only prop i have bought from them that isn't broken is peek a boo penny, and she was just released last year, so give it time.


I agree, Tekky is definitely the worst company for long-lasting props. Yet when Spirit does have them they charge the same price as all the other (Likely) better made props.


----------



## Penumbra (Jul 28, 2011)

I really don't like Tekky either, every prop I have ever bought from them eventually broke.

I do think their ideas for props are cool, but they don't really focus too much on quality. If you are a fan of Tekky that's fine, but I sure as heck am not spending any more money on their items.


----------



## Scarecrow1006 (Jun 20, 2013)

Nickthetoyguy said:


> Seems like Tekky won't be selling to spirit this year, if u look at the list for this year there was NO TT props.


Good Riddance  Tekky has a lot of good ideas but they are a prime example of quantity over quality.That explains why jumping spider is at grandin road this year.


----------



## Vtobia77 (Jun 19, 2015)

There is a few new props on Spirit that we have not heard of before and I believe they are tekky toys props.


----------



## Vtobia77 (Jun 19, 2015)




----------



## EvilDog (Sep 18, 2013)

Gun shot zombie!! WOO!!


----------



## Kingofpain86 (Apr 19, 2015)

Is it just me or has Tekky Toys sort of been copying ideas. Not too long after this video (https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PUKMUZ4tlJg) came out, Tekky released their Possessed Baby which looks almost exactly like the one in the video.

I also remember Haunted Props selling a coat rack prop just like Tekky's Coat Rack Monster. Except a lot less cheap


----------



## 51217 (Aug 29, 2013)

Well the shot gun zombie I'm actually excited for, but probably won't buy it, because its probably terrible quality and probably does some cheesy animation


----------



## EvilDog (Sep 18, 2013)

How many more propsdoes spirit have to show?


----------



## Scarecrow1006 (Jun 20, 2013)

Here is the new Life-size Black Countess. She strongly resembles the Sassy Witch. I like her look but it doesn't look like we will be getting to much animation off of her..








Here is her link http://www.gemmy.com/Life_size_Black_Countess_p/59525.htm


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Scarecrow1006 said:


> Here is the new Life-size Black Countess. She strongly resembles the Sassy Witch. I like her look but it doesn't look like we will be getting to much animation off of her..
> View attachment 246906
> 
> 
> Here is her link http://www.gemmy.com/Life_size_Black_Countess_p/59525.htm


oh I really like her


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

She is very cool. Why must she speak _funny_ phrases?!


----------



## Jersey Devil (Aug 11, 2014)

I got a spirit preview email and this new swinging witch prop seems to be made in the style of the original large pumpkin Nestor . 
http://www.spirithalloween.com/prod.../1005/c/0/sc/1006/28896.uts?thumbnailIndex=10


----------



## CCdalek (May 25, 2012)

So I guess Gemmy's only new life-size this year is the Black Countess? She looks neat, but like Garthgoyle said I don't like the idea of her saying "funny phrases".


----------



## Modok (Aug 3, 2013)

Ugh...the prices on all of Spirit's animated props have increased way too much over the past couple years. What might've been an $80-$100 prop even 2-3 years ago ago is now $130 or more, and they'r not significantly better or different. Every time I check the price on one of the props featured in their Facebook teaser videos, it's insanely expensive. Half a Cerberus for $180? A demon with a single moving arm for $200? Ugh...


----------



## Scarecrow1006 (Jun 20, 2013)

CCdalek said:


> So I guess Gemmy's only new life-size this year is the Black Countess? She looks neat, but like Garthgoyle said I don't like the idea of her saying "funny phrases".


I don't think Gemmy is entirely done updating their site. There is also a new Cauldron Witch and Butler life size not yet featured on the site. A few smaller props aren't there ether like the Gramophone and Eyeball doorbell. A we all know there are going to be a bajillion more airblowns


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

I personally like tekky toys...the movements they involve in their props run circles around gemmys.I love gemmy to however they all mimic the same movement.I contacted tekky about my demonica prop they contacted spirtit sent me out a new one and let me keep the old one.


----------



## spookyflame (Jul 31, 2015)

if you look closely ,it looks like the countess will be having the same mouth movement as the beheaded bride


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Garthgoyle said:


> She is very cool. Why must she speak _funny_ phrases?!


And it seems as though she doesn't really "speak" since it doesn't appear that her mouth even opens.

I'll give 'em a break on the glowing eyes thing if the mouth moves but for anything over $100 the mouth should move if the thing "speaks" any phrase funny or otherwise.

I KNOW these props are not really meant for us die hards but I still couldn't imagine spending that much money on a prop (or more) just for a party for one night.

That said, I do like her look & she's one I want to see in person.


----------



## HALLOWEENpropGUY (Jul 31, 2015)

does anyone have a video of this??


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

http://www.homedepot.com/p/Gemmy-5-ft-Life-Size-Animated-Medusa-55392/205187901

http://www.homedepot.com/p/Gemmy-5-ft-Life-Size-Animated-Medusa-55392/205187901


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Right now if you go to Gemmy's website it has 4 screens that swipe right to left automatically. The 4th screen if you wait for it says Halloween Sneek Peak and the image on it Big Mouth Billy Bones the Skeleton Fish that sells on ebay for $$s. Makes me think they are re-releasing Billy Bones....

http://www.gemmy.com/default.asp


Oh yeah, I found a new version under Animation and Walmart will be selling it. Not sure I get the red head. Looks like it sings the same song which is a quick cut the wires. hmmm.

http://www.gemmy.com/Big_Mouth_Billy_Bones_p/59419.htm


Target will have a modification of Billy Bones -- Singing Zombie Fish. I like his bones.

http://www.gemmy.com/Singing_Zombie_Fish_p/59591.htm


Last week I pre-ordered the Bump Go Eyeball from BuyCostumes for a display in my mad lab. He looked cool. I don't see BC listed as a vendor so people might want to keep them in mind. A few vendors are listed on Gemmy's site. I know that BuyCostumes will have sales and shipping offers periodically. 

http://www.gemmy.com/Bump_Go_Eyeball_p/57314.htm

Lots of new products from the last time I was on Gemmy's site and now it looks like retailers are indicated. Always helps in the shopping.


----------



## EvilDog (Sep 18, 2013)

I likevthe fishes and eyeball. 

Anyone know what props rite aid will have?


----------



## spookyflame (Jul 31, 2015)

it looks like the gramophone will be sold at walmart for 16.97$


----------



## Nickthetoyguy (Aug 27, 2014)

Sold at lowes


----------



## spookyflame (Jul 31, 2015)

gemmy added some more stuff, i have to admit that i like their short circuit lightshow items more than the rest of the things they made this year


----------



## Vtobia77 (Jun 19, 2015)

Lists of new stuff on Spirits stuff that we have seen earlier this year like Chopping Brock. I really like the mannequin.


----------



## CCdalek (May 25, 2012)

Vtobia77 said:


> Lists of new stuff on Spirits stuff that we have seen earlier this year like Chopping Brock. I really like the mannequin.


I really like the Mannequin too, I wonder if it will be sold in stores. I would love to see that in person!


----------



## EvilDog (Sep 18, 2013)

I have a zillion items i want to see in person and get my pic taken with. If possible.


----------



## EvilDog (Sep 18, 2013)




----------



## Vtobia77 (Jun 19, 2015)

Where did u see that jumping snake thing?


----------



## Alexscaresme (Jul 17, 2015)

Yes! I really like that cobra too. Would love to know where it will be available.


----------



## Halloweencraze12 (Aug 23, 2012)

So I was on youtube today and I saw that someone posted a video of the Black Countess! She is only $120 but she doesnt have head movement but she has mouth movement! https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d7t008jgGuo This is the link!


----------



## 19215 (Sep 29, 2006)

Halloweencraze12 said:


> So I was on youtube today and I saw that someone posted a video of the Black Countess! She is only $120 but she doesnt have head movement but she has mouth movement! https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d7t008jgGuo This is the link!


She says the same phrases the Midnight Countess does; just with a different voice.


----------



## EvilDog (Sep 18, 2013)

Vtobia77 said:


> Where did u see that jumping snake thing?


Being sold at spirit halloween.


----------



## CaliforniaGirl (Oct 7, 2010)

RCIAG said:


> I just bought this exact prop on Amazon from Morris Costumes for $35.
> http://www.amazon.com/Morris-Costum...orris+Costumes+Hanging+Phantom+72+In+Animated
> 
> He's still in his plastic bag in the craft room. I'll take him out later & let you know how he looks.




I bought him too. =) I like him He looks just like the picture and has a volume control which I like. His eyes light up green and he's quite poseable. =)


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

I was watching crap on youtube & came across this kid & he's awesome!!


----------



## CaliforniaGirl (Oct 7, 2010)

RCIAG said:


> I was watching crap on youtube & came across this kid & he's awesome!!


haha awesome =)


----------



## CCdalek (May 25, 2012)

MattB said:


> She says the same phrases the Midnight Countess does; just with a different voice.


THAT'S where I remember those sayings from! I knew I heard them somewhere before. She looks pretty neat, actually, I just wish she had more than just mouth movement. :/


----------

